# Looking for a wholesaler



## deepblue (Aug 24, 2015)

We are a vinyl and sign shop mainly but we do get a rather large requests for shirt. We would like to outsource this.

I am looking for a wholesaler for shirt printing. Preferably in South Florida if not than at least on the East Coast. But open to others if the shipping charges are reasonable.

One thing in particular I am looking for is for you to have the ability to do larger orders of heat transfer shirts (for dark shirts) and poly material we are located in the Caribbean and everyone requests dri-fit materials.

Feel free to contact me with any questions you may have.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

These guys are in California but very reasonable. www.295guys.com


----------

